# Teaching Facility



## cpccoder2008 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am looking for all the documentation i can find for billing for residents in a teaching facility. I am looking for something that has examples of right and wrong documentation. I have this article http://www.lamedicare.com/provider/medguide/main.asp and would like a few more so i can make a little portfolio to show our new physicians. 

Thank you


----------



## cdferraro (Sep 25, 2009)

You might find Medicare Manual Transmittal 1780, dated November 22, 2002 pretty helpful. it is in Section 15016. I think there have been very few changes.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 25, 2009)

Section 100  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Also...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/gdelinesteachgresfctsht.pdf


----------

